
Claims by Joy Reid’s Cybersecurity Expert Fall Apart - Amezarak
https://www.thedailybeast.com/claims-by-joy-reids-cybersecurity-expert-fall-apart/?via=twitter_page
======
observer12
The arguments fell apart the minute independent archiving systems (other than
archive.org) also had the same blog posts. The narrative they have been going
with doesn't fit. They can't use the excuse they were hacked at the time the
posts were made either because she was actively using the blog and for her not
to notice new entries like those is absurd.

They bluffed and got called on it. Instead of admitting to it like before and
hoping for forgiveness they double down on stupid hoping it doesn't get picked
up by the rest of the media.

